# Lab results



## rtkate (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi, I just recently introduced myself to this board. My Graves from 4 years ago that had been in remission recently came back, and for the last few months have been back on Methimazole. The last month my dose had been raised to 30mg/day.

My labs from Monday came back as:

FT4 0.91--range is 0.71-1.63
FT3 2.82--range is 2.3-4.2

My WBC count was normal which was a relief since I've been sick so much..but must be unrelated.

Anyway I'm frustrated because despite normal numbers, I feel terrible..super tired by the middle of the day and sleep disturbances all night. The itching from the Meth at night is crazy too! And nausea from who knows what.

My TSH was still below range as well.

What does everyone think?
I guess it takes time to feel normal....

Kate


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rtkate said:


> Hi, I just recently introduced myself to this board. My Graves from 4 years ago that had been in remission recently came back, and for the last few months have been back on Methimazole. The last month my dose had been raised to 30mg/day.
> 
> My labs from Monday came back as:
> 
> ...


Hi, Kate!! The TSH and the FT4, FT3 do not always work in sync. There is a lag time for "everyone" to get their act together. Your Frees are way too low.

My humble opinion is that doc should take you down to 25 mgs., get labs and if necessary down to 20 mg. and so on. In other words, "slow" titration downward.

I really think that 25 mg. might be the "magic" number here.


----------



## rtkate (Nov 24, 2010)

I know that lab ranges vary depending on the lab, but was wondering, is there a specific area in the range where a Graves patient feels better, like being on the higher end of the ranges instead of the lower etc? I suppose this just depends on the person. But whenever I'm on the lower end of the range while on Meth, I feel terrible! 
I will be speaking to my Endo on Monday to hopefully work out what dose I should be on but I really do want to lower it to at least 25..

Kate


----------



## mikejr76 (Dec 3, 2010)

The problem may be the length of time on the methimazole and not the dosage. I was on PTU then Methimazole back and forth over a 4 year period. There now some recognized safety concerns with both drugs if you are on them for more than 90 days. My endo kept me on them because I metabolized them fine, but she had to keep switching back and forth because of the "compounding" side effects. The FDA has issued warnings recently for prolonged use of these drugs, especially the PTU. In June of this year I was diagnosed with papillary carcinoma (thyroid cancer). Although there is no established link between these drugs and the cancer, its the only reason in my background I can see. I would tell you to seek a more permanent solution, RAI or surgery. This is just my opinion. In short the methimazole may never get you to feel exactly the way you want , even when you are regulated correctly.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

a girl that I work with has been on PTU for years..and she smokes. Then there is me who has been on Tapazone for almost 3 months and watch my diet and can't get my levels balances.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

rtkate said:


> I know that lab ranges vary depending on the lab, but was wondering, is there a specific area in the range where a Graves patient feels better, like being on the higher end of the ranges instead of the lower etc? I suppose this just depends on the person. But whenever I'm on the lower end of the range while on Meth, I feel terrible!
> I will be speaking to my Endo on Monday to hopefully work out what dose I should be on but I really do want to lower it to at least 25..
> 
> Kate


<specific area in the range where a Graves patient feels better,>

You feel best where you feel best and no one else. One shoe does not fit all, likewise thyroid levels. Sometimes it take time to find our set level and it can be a hit and miss proposition taking eons to find and achieve. Then it may not be a 100% guarantee, but hopefully pretty close. On the other hand it could be the meds. - methimazole. It may not be right for you. Or perhaps you have not been on them long enough.

There is no one easy answer or solution. Its your body and its unique to its own set of thyroid regulations.

Then I see all three of your levels are low. This could mean adrenal issues and not thyroid. However it could be both and if so adrenals need to be treated and corrected first because adrenals interfere with thyroid levels and you will not get a true thyroid reading.

It could also relate to hypothyroidism due to low pituitary function. With TSH being low there is a demand with a high conversion of T4 to T3 but TSH doesn't raise to help the T4 production.

All three low to optimal levels could be other issues or problems such as allergies, hormonal imbalance (ED), yeast, etc. This can be confusing and needs thorough evaluation to determine source of the problem.

Well thats my best shot. Process what you want and throw the rest out....good luck!


----------

